# rear wiper problem



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Driving to work today, I noticed that my rear wiper was pointing up and was stuck. Nothing I did would get it move. Has anybody else had the same problem and/or know how to fix it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It could be poor Earth connection, blown fuse or faulty rear wiper motor. Check the fuse box under the steering wheel.


----------

